# PELAGIC PIRATE move to OB is complete



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Fished our way on the last leg from destin to OB and saw only one cobia sat that ate my eel . The fish was big and would not stop Jumping , and unfortunatley came unbuttoned after ten minutes which was a total bummer for me as it was my first cobia hook up in two seasons.

We did see a est. 500 to 600 pound mako shark in 25 ft of water WEST of destin cruising the beach. I have personal caught a 300 pound mako and this suckers head was very very large compared to my fish and looked like a small submarine. I must say we did try to rig and attempt to catch this beast but had we hooked it would would have been in a world of hurt. Then later down the beach i spot a giant ocean sunfish just laying on top. It let us get right on it and take some pictures of it , what a strange beast. Pulled into Sportsman marina at 6 and docked our boat in its new home on F dock.

Set out Sunday into a nice 3-4 ft chop to head back to the cobia bite off navarre , we for some reason figured out we could have taken the ICW to PC and then peeked out 5 miles down the beach ::OH . Anyway see one nice fish running full speed, stop and the guys in the tower spook the fish with the jig. I am down stairs with jig ready and the fish swims by where i see it. I cast and bingo , I am on and we land the fish cobia of the 2013 season in our boat in short order.

Later in the day I see a triple , with all 3 off us in the twoer : we cast two jigs and one eel . The eel cast by my fried didnt hit the mark and the fish where too close for a jig too work as they got right on us and under us. I take teh eel , hit reverse and cast off teh bow and the cobia ate it like a runaway train. We set the circle hook with the boat in reverse and we have Number two on !!

after a nice tuggle a nicer grade cobia is gaffed by me into the boat :thumbup:

After that we searched all day in the zone and just never saw another fish despite other boats hooking up around us. We headed back to OB in calm SE seas and docked up at 4 PM with our catch. I enjoyed the fish cleaning station and the shower for sure , but most of all the 5:20 min ride home to Roswell was awesome as its 90 % hwy.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

additional pics


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Hope you like your new digs in OB


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice catch sounds like u all had a great time.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice work guys.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to OB and Sportsman's!

Robert


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

*Nice fish and welcome to OB.*

:thumbup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw hell, we are screwed now.


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Great story! No surprised about the Mako! I believe in either 2006 or 2007, an almost 1,100lb Mako was hooked west of Navarre, close to Portifino and brought to the dock! That fish was a submarine!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

welcome to OB... Sportsmans pretty nice as well... fish on several of the boats there and think i spotted the new name walking to Breath Reel Deep on tues... it is down past you on F ..


----------

